

Bite-Sized Metrics Email Course - jkulmala
http://blog.firstofficer.io/bite-sized-metrics/

======
saturnflyer
Interesting. What kind of stuff does this course have?

~~~
jkulmala
Do you subscribe to Seth Godin's or Simon Sinek's posts?

This is a series of similar very small posts, but instead of being
inspirational, they talk about SaaS metrics and how to use them.

Here's an example:

"At Growth Ceiling MRR your current marketing spend is required just to
prevent your SaaS from shrinking.

As your business grows, eventually the back door will have as much traffic as
the front door. Aim to be profitable at that point. Try to keep the Growth
Ceiling MRR 20-50% higher than your MRR goal".

